# svnlite to svn, when freebsd-update



## rhish (Nov 15, 2014)

On servers where I am building world from source I can throw 
	
	



```
WITH_SVN=yes
```
 in src.conf and it will change the Subversion binaries from svnlite back to svn. Otherwise the included Subversion binaries use the svnlite naming scheme. I'm guessing to avoid conflicting with a Subversion port install.

But, if I use freebsd-update to update FreeBSD, it doesn't heed my directions from src.conf, and leaves the svn binaries in the svnlite naming scheme.

Is there a proper way to update the naming scheme from svnlite to svn, when using freebsd-update to update?

I don't know what all is effected if I just go rename them myself? Besides my own scripts looking for svn, not svnlite. Is there an src.conf equivalent when using freebsd-update, or another way? It's not a big issue, but it would be nice if there is a way to accomplish the same thing, while using freebsd-update. Or if they can simply be renamed without issue.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 15, 2014)

Per `man 5 src.conf`


> The only purpose of src.conf is to control the compilation of the FreeBSD source code


There is no equivalent in freebsd-update.conf(5) and the general point is to have one standard that the majority of users can just use.

Options:
1.  Install devel/subversion on every machine so you have the binary your scripts for.  This is probably the best option.

2.  Make a symlink that won't get in the way when you run FreeBSD Update.
`cd /usr/bin && ln -s svnlite svn`

3. If you have a lot of systems are are really picky about using just base system components, then set up your own FreeBSD Update Server:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/freebsd-update-server/


----------



## rhish (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok, I thought maybe there would be some option or configuration somewhere for this situation. The svnlite binaries are so perfect for what they do, wish there was easy way to convert them the way src.conf can.
I might just symlink them or just reference svnlite in script. Not a huge issue.


----------

